# 26" Bike für meine Tochter



## pommes5 (15. November 2020)

Hi

ich suche für meine Tochter (9 Jahre, 1,48, 67er Schrittlänge) ein neues Rad. Aus ihrem 24er ist sie de facto schon wieder rausgewachsen.

Sie wünscht sich "türkis" als Farbe und das ist ihr Haupt-Kaufargument. Den Rest "darf" ich aussuchen.

Wir haben bisher noch am ehesten das Cube Acid 260 ins Auge gefasst. Was mich daran allerdings arg stört, ist die 3-fach Kurbel. Mit der 2-fach an ihrem aktuellen Rad (24" Ghost Lanao) ist sie schon nicht gut zurecht gekommen und ehrlich gesagt ist 3-fach auch einfach überholt meiner Ansicht nach. Das zu tauschen ist natürlich eine Option.

Das Ghost Lanao 1.6 gefällt ihr optisch noch, das hat aber auch die 3-fach Kurbel und der Lenkwinkel sieht einfach nur gruselig aus.

Budgettechnisch darf das gerne unter 600€ bleiben, bei einem guten Angebot aber auch leicht darüber.

Habt ihr vielleicht Ideen?

Danke und Gruß
Dominik


----------



## BingerWilly (15. November 2020)

Ich habe für meinen Sohnemann jetzt nach langem Hin- und Her-Überlegen, wie man es am besten machen könnte, ein Specialized HardRock aus 2009 für 120€ bei Kleinanzeigen geschossen. Super Zustand, aber die Komponenten sind durch. Über den Winter wird es zerlegt, neu lackiert und Gewicht eingespart. Er hat sich ein goldenes Kettenblatt gewünscht und damit verbinde ich gleich den Umbau auf 1x9 mit meiner alten X9-Gruppe, Manitou R7, Sram Level-Bremse und so weiter. Der günstige Beschaffungspreis lässt mir genügend Platz für die restlichen Komponenten.
So wie der wächst, investiere ich jetzt nochmal in Gebraucht und am nächsten Rad mit 27,5 oder 29 kann er sich dann auch mal finanziell beteiligen. Das wird dann so ein Projekt ähnlich dem von „Colt_Seavers“.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (15. November 2020)

Defacto ist selbst 26 schon zu klein.
Meine Tochter selber Maße ist gerade auf ein Vpace Max29 umgestiegen. 

OK andere Budget Grenze aber 26 war sie komplett durch.

Würde Mal nach nem 27,5 er schauen mit gescheiter Geometrie


----------



## Binem (15. November 2020)

Hm, Jahrzehnte lang könnten erwachsene Männer auf 26 Zoll Fahrrädern dem Mountainbike Sport frönen. Und jetzt ist ein 26 er ein No-Go für ein 148 cm grosses Kind?  Wenn es nicht für den professionellen Sporteinsatz ist finde ich ein 26 er durchaus passend mit einer Rahmengröße zwischen 15,5 und 16,5 Zoll.


----------



## Ivenl (16. November 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Defacto ist selbst 26 schon zu klein.
> Meine Tochter selber Maße ist gerade auf ein Vpace Max29 umgestiegen.
> 
> OK andere Budget Grenze aber 26 war sie komplett durch.
> ...


Absoluter Quatsch. Meine Frau ist 1,50m und wir haben ihr 27,5 nach nur 2 Monaten wieder verkauft, weil es schlicht zu groß war. Zwar nicht Preisklasse vpace, aber Höhe Klasse Radon zr Lady, also theoretisch für kleine Menschen gebaut. Außerhalb der Kinder Hersteller baut keiner was vernünftiges in 27,5 für die Größe / das Budget.
Haben jetzt ein älteres Canyon grand Canyon wmn, als 26'. Würde ich euch auch empfehlen, super Ausstattung und wiegt bei uns erst wegen des droppers knapp über 11kg kosten: 400€.


----------



## olsche (16. November 2020)

27,5 mit kleinen Rahmen geht auf jeden Fall. Cube macht z.B. 13" Rahmen. 
Hab ich grade aufgebaut, Tochter ist jetzt 1,42m 
Vorteil ist das ich beim wachsenden Kind nur den Rahmen tausche, die Komponenten bleiben gleich.
(LRS/Gabel/Schaltung...)


----------



## Hille2001 (16. November 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Absoluter Quatsch. Meine Frau ist 1,50m und wir haben ihr 27,5 nach nur 2 Monaten wieder verkauft, weil es schlicht zu groß war. Zwar nicht Preisklasse vpace, aber Höhe Klasse Radon zr Lady, also theoretisch für kleine Menschen gebaut. Außerhalb der Kinder Hersteller baut keiner was vernünftiges in 27,5 für die Größe / das Budget.
> Haben jetzt ein älteres Canyon grand Canyon wmn, als 26'. Würde ich euch auch empfehlen, super Ausstattung und wiegt bei uns erst wegen des droppers knapp über 11kg kosten: 400€.



Was soll daran Quatsch sein wenn man bedenkt daß das Kind vom TE sicher noch weiter wächst?!

Es gibt sehr wohl Räder für kleine ,dazu gibt es hier auch Threads .....


----------



## Ivenl (16. November 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Was soll daran Quatsch sein wenn man bedenkt daß das Kind vom TE sicher noch weiter wächst?!
> 
> Es gibt sehr wohl Räder für kleine ,dazu gibt es hier auch Threads .....


Es ist Quatsch, dass 26' zu klein ist, natürlich gibt's auch passende 27,5' Räder, aber Natürlich auch passende 26' ich bin großer Fan vom 29' Prinzip, aber bei begrenztem Budget sollte man 26' nicht links liegen lassen


----------



## Hille2001 (16. November 2020)

Geometrien die jetzt in 26" passen mit 1,50m sind aber nicht mehr Kindgerecht.

Ich hab auch ein 26" in groß noch rum stehen aber das hat ne Kack Geo,rollt scheiße und ist mit 3x Schaltung .
Das Oberrohr geht fast waagerecht .

Warum soll ich das meinem Kind antun wenn es viel besseres gibt ?

Gescheite Teile in 26 werden immer rarer und weniger am Markt.


----------



## Ivenl (16. November 2020)

Ich würde immer einwerfen, dass die Damenlinien der großen Hersteller gute Geometrien in 26' rausgebracht haben, aber müssen wir uns nicht drum streiten, wollen ja beide nur helfen


----------



## Binem (16. November 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Geometrien die jetzt in 26" passen mit 1,50m sind aber nicht mehr Kindgerecht.



wie definierst du denn eine kindgerechte Geometrie?
ich wage schwer zu bezweifeln das die Cube im 27,5 und kleiner Rahmengröße auf Kinder ausgelegt sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (16. November 2020)

Kindgerecht ist ein leichter Ein- und Ausstieg mit der Möglichkeit größer Laufräder fahren zu können. Ober Rohr muss dann stark abfallen 

Die Krönung stellt dann eine einfach Schaltung mit kürzerer Kurbel da.

Wäre alles möglich wenn die Hersteller wollen würden .

So muss man sich ne gute Basis suchen und das ein oder andere anpassen.

Kurbeln in 155 gibt es schon von der Stange


----------



## Binem (16. November 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Kindgerecht ist ein leichter Ein- und Ausstieg mit der Möglichkeit größer Laufräder fahren zu können. Ober Rohr muss dann stark abfallen
> 
> Die Krönung stellt dann eine einfach Schaltung mit kürzerer Kurbel da.
> 
> ...


oder doch selbst zusammenstellen, oder gebraucht  kaufen um umbauen, ein umbau von 3x auf 1x ist nicht schwierig, die kurze Kurbel auch nicht.

Das hab ich sogar am Spacialized hotrock in 24 zoll gemacht, da waren 165mm drauf


----------



## olsche (16. November 2020)

Hier meine Tochter...


----------



## pommes5 (16. November 2020)

Hm. Die Idee, ein kleines 27,5 er zu nehmen und dann bei Bedarf einfach nur den Rahmen zu tauschen ist eigentlich ziemlich charmant. Dass das Größen-technisch schon eine Option sein könnte, hatte ich irgendwie nicht auf dem Schirm.
Wir haben sie heute mal auf das 26er Gr. M (48cm) Ghost HT von 2010 von meiner Frau gesetzt. Das ging mit komplett abgesengtem Sattel noch nicht so gut, aber moderne Rahmen sind definitiv niedriger gebaut.


----------



## kc85 (16. November 2020)

Hier mal unser 27,5er. Basis ist ein Cube Access HPA-Rahmen mit 16 Zoll Rahmenhöhe. Der Rest des Pakets ist selbst gestrickt. Meine Tochter war bei Fertigstellung 9 Jahre alt und 146cm groß bei 69cm Innenbeinlänge:






Passt aktuell super. Der Sattel ist auf dem Foto noch zu weit drin, das Foto stammt von der Übergabe. Bei Bedarf gibt es irgendwann einen größeren Rahmen und eine längere Kurbel.

Teileliste findet sich hier.

Etwas in der Größenordnung sollte auf jeden Fall machbar sein und gut passen. Bei entsprechend angepasster Teilewahl auch im gewünschten Preisrahmen.

kc85


----------



## Schnegge (17. November 2020)

Als absoluten Quatsch finde ich, sich bei dem Budegt überhaupt auf irgendeine Laufradgrösse festzulegen... das Rad muss passen, egal ob 26, 27.5 oder 29.  Wobei letzteres beim Budget wohl sehr schwer werden wird. In den letzen Jahren gab es bei allen Grössen die ein oder andere gute Geometrie auch für kleine Menschen. Leider muss man lange suchen, um die auch auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zu finden.
Was mir bisher in dem Thread fehlt, ist eine Angabe zu Einsatzgebiet. Soll das bike eher als Trailbike oder schnell und vortriebsorientiert oder für gemütliches Fahren auf Strasse, Rad- und Forstwegen genutzt werden. Für letzteres ist sowas wie das Cube acces sicher gut zu gebrauchen... Als ernsthaftes Mountainbike (egal welcher Kategorie) finde ich es mit einem Reach von 345 bei einem Stack von knapp 600 viel zu kurz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (17. November 2020)

Vlt sowas









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Stuttgart Stuttgart-West finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## olsche (17. November 2020)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Als absoluten Quatsch finde ich, sich bei dem Budegt überhaupt auf irgendeine Laufradgrösse festzulegen... das Rad muss passen, egal ob 26, 27.5 oder 29.  Wobei letzteres beim Budget wohl sehr schwer werden wird. In den letzen Jahren gab es bei allen Grössen die ein oder andere gute Geometrie auch für kleine Menschen. Leider muss man lange suchen, um die auch auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zu finden.
> Was mir bisher in dem Thread fehlt, ist eine Angabe zu Einsatzgebiet. Soll das bike eher als Trailbike oder schnell und vortriebsorientiert oder für gemütliches Fahren auf Strasse, Rad- und Forstwegen genutzt werden. Für letzteres ist sowas wie das Cube acces sicher gut zu gebrauchen... Als ernsthaftes Mountainbike (egal welcher Kategorie) finde ich es mit einem Reach von 345 bei einem Stack von knapp 600 viel zu kurz...


Soweit stimme ich dir zu, bis auf den letzten Satz. Das schöne an Kindern ist das sie sich überhaupt nicht an Geometrien stören...
Meine Tochter ist schon recht sportlich unterwegs, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab.


----------



## Grizzly71 (17. November 2020)

Mein 12-jähriger fährt auch noch 26". Für den Alltag und normale Trailrunden hat er ein älteres OnOne456 und für den Bikepark ein älteres Torque. Beide Bikes sind mit 1-fach Antrieb ausgestattet. Dem ständigen Wachstum geschuldet braucht er mindestens alle 2 Jahre ein neues Bike, da setzte ich lieber auf gutes Gebrauchtes.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (17. November 2020)

Ich bin 191 cm und fuhr 25 Jahre 26' ....die Zollangaben und Winkel sind ausschlaggebend, meine Kinder fuhren von 20-26' alles, hat wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## BingerWilly (17. November 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Das schöne an Kindern ist das sie sich überhaupt nicht an Geometrien stören...



Bestes Statement überhaupt! Meiner Granate brauche mit Reach, Stack und Lenkwinkel nicht kommen. Möglichst leicht soll es sein, die Gabel muss er gebrauchen können und bißchen cool aussehen. Das sind seine einzigen Maßgaben.

Die Erwachsenen machen das Problem daraus!

Aber BTT: Ich denke, du solltest mal realistisch den Einsatzzweck, Intensität des Gebrauches und eben auch Motivation und Wachstum deiner Tochter betrachten. Ich quatsche mit meinem meistens auf dem Rückweg von den Touren darüber und habe gemerkt, dass mein Wunschdenken nicht seine Fähigkeiten sind. Also bleibe ich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt und habe ne gute Mischung glaube ich gefunden. Und mit den Ideen, die hier gegeben wurden, kommst du glaube ich ziemlich weit.


----------



## Schnegge (17. November 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Das schöne an Kindern ist das sie sich überhaupt nicht an Geometrien stören...


Da gebe ich dir Recht. Den Kindern ist das erstmal reichlich egal. Die fahren auch mit 175 Kurbeln, zu grossen Rahmen usw. Die fahren halt auf Federgabel (egal ob funktionsfähig), Fully, Farbe etc. ab. Solange man denen nicht einredet, dass es schlecht ist, sind sie i.d.R. glücklich und haben Spass. Was wohl das wichtigste ist. Auf der anderen Seite kann man es den Kindern aber je nach Geometrie und Ausstattung leichter oder eben auch schwerer machen. Letztendlich ist das Ganze immer extrem vom Einsatzzweck und dem können des Fahrers bzw. der Fahrerin und nicht zuletzt davon wie weit man in den Geldbeutel greifen möchte bzw. kann abhängig. Ich sehe bei uns im Verein, dass die Kids mit den tendenziell grösseren Laufädern, hoher Front oder steilen Lenkwinkeln es deutlich schwerer haben als andere, wenn es technisch wird. Spass haben sie dennoch alle. Was ich aber immer wieder sehe, ist dass vor allem eine nicht passende Übersetzungsbandbreite und die Mehrfachkettenblätter als erstes zuFrust bei den Kids führt. Danach kommt das Gewicht, wobei das aber eher so ab 13 kg aufwärts bei den Kindern bewusst wahrgenommen wird (wenn sie es nicht anderes gewohnt sind ). Was die Kinder nicht so sehen sind die zu langen Kurbeln. Sehe ich aber mittlerweile auf Anhieb an den hohen Knien bzw. der Tendenz viel im stehen zu fahren. Den Einfluss der Geometrie sieht man dann erst im Gelände oder wenn es darum geht XC-mässig Gas zu geben. In der Reihenfolge würde ich auch die Prioritäten bei der Auswahl setzen. Wie gesagt der ein oder andere Punkt ist je nach Einsatz u. Fahrer mehr oder weniger wichtig.
Hier mal noch meine Geometrie-Aufstellung die ich für die bike-Auswahl bei unseren Jungs gemacht habe. Ich habe sie mal um das Acces wls (mit weniger Reach als das Orbea MX24 ) und um die neuen Grand Canyons erweitert. Letztere (nicht die künstlich verkürzten wms) könnten wohl auch preislich echt interessant werden, wenn die auf den Gebrauchtmarkt kommen. Ich glaube die 2019er hatten die gleiche Geo. Oben wurde ja schon eins verlinkt (aber das ist noch was zu teurer).



Im dem Sinne noch viel Erfolg der Suche


----------



## OEMcomputer (17. November 2020)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht. Den Kindern ist das erstmal reichlich egal. Die fahren auch mit 175 Kurbeln, zu grossen Rahmen usw. Die fahren halt auf Federgabel (egal ob funktionsfähig), Fully, Farbe etc. ab. Solange man denen nicht einredet, dass es schlecht ist, sind sie i.d.R. glücklich und haben Spass. Was wohl das wichtigste ist. Auf der anderen Seite kann man es den Kindern aber je nach Geometrie und Ausstattung leichter oder eben auch schwerer machen. Letztendlich ist das Ganze immer extrem vom Einsatzzweck und dem können des Fahrers bzw. der Fahrerin und nicht zuletzt davon wie weit man in den Geldbeutel greifen möchte bzw. kann abhängig. Ich sehe bei uns im Verein, dass die Kids mit den tendenziell grösseren Laufädern, hoher Front oder steilen Lenkwinkeln es deutlich schwerer haben als andere, wenn es technisch wird. Spass haben sie dennoch alle. Was ich aber immer wieder sehe, ist dass vor allem eine nicht passende Übersetzungsbandbreite und die Mehrfachkettenblätter als erstes zuFrust bei den Kids führt. Danach kommt das Gewicht, wobei das aber eher so ab 13 kg aufwärts bei den Kindern bewusst wahrgenommen wird (wenn sie es nicht anderes gewohnt sind ). Was die Kinder nicht so sehen sind die zu langen Kurbeln. Sehe ich aber mittlerweile auf Anhieb an den hohen Knien bzw. der Tendenz viel im stehen zu fahren. Den Einfluss der Geometrie sieht man dann erst im Gelände oder wenn es darum geht XC-mässig Gas zu geben. In der Reihenfolge würde ich auch die Prioritäten bei der Auswahl setzen. Wie gesagt der ein oder andere Punkt ist je nach Einsatz u. Fahrer mehr oder weniger wichtig.
> Hier mal noch meine Geometrie-Aufstellung die ich für die bike-Auswahl bei unseren Jungs gemacht habe. Ich habe sie mal um das Acces wls (mit weniger Reach als das Orbea MX24 ) und um die neuen Grand Canyons erweitert. Letztere (nicht die künstlich verkürzten wms) könnten wohl auch preislich echt interessant werden, wenn die auf den Gebrauchtmarkt kommen. Ich glaube die 2019er hatten die gleiche Geo. Oben wurde ja schon eins verlinkt (aber das ist noch was zu teurer).
> Anhang anzeigen 1152009
> Im dem Sinne noch viel Erfolg der Suche


Schöne Tabelle. Das hilft mir auch weiter.
Hast Du evtl. auch die Werte für die Tretlagerabsenkung?

Leider sind die meisten Erwachsenen-Rahmen auf 170 oder 175mm Kurbeln ausgelegt.
Mit passenden 140 oder 150mm Kurbeln sind die Tretlager und damit auch die Sattelposition dann unnötig hoch.


----------



## pommes5 (17. November 2020)

@kc85 vielen dank für das Bild. Das hilft enorm bei der Einordnung.

Einsatzgebiet übrigens: Eher gemütliche Touren und Waldwege, keine Trails bislang.


----------



## Schnegge (17. November 2020)

OEMcomputer schrieb:


> Hast Du evtl. auch die Werte für die Tretlagerabsenkung?


Die habe ich damals raus gelassen, weil sie zum Teil nicht zu bekommen waren. Tendenziell ist es leider oft so, dass die Absenkung dann zu einem grösseren Stack führen. Da meine Jungs technisch sehr gut unterwegs sind und bei uns tendentiell mehr Federweg im Fokus lag, habe ich den Punkt raus gelassen. Unsere bikes sind übrigends die grün hinterlegten.
Wenn sich einer die Mühe macht die Daten raus zu suchen, kann ich sie aber gerne noch ergänzen.


----------



## soulslight (18. November 2020)

@pommes5 schau doch mal bei kubikes auf der Seite vorbei. Ich denke für euren Einsatzzweck sind die Räder perfekt geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (23. November 2020)

Es ist nun ein Trek Marlin 5 in XS geworden. Wir berichten mal, wenn's da ist.


----------



## Binem (26. November 2020)

schick ist es, aber 14 kg sind schon eine Hausnummer


----------



## Hille2001 (26. November 2020)

Hoffe die Tochter hat keine Ansprüche schnell Berge zufahren ...
Touren gehen damit sicher ohne großen sportlichen Hintergrund

Aber mit 27,5 machst du alles richtig !
An alle Nacken die mich ausgelacht haben ...


----------



## MarkusL (2. Dezember 2020)

Binem schrieb:


> schick ist es, aber 14 kg sind schon eine Hausnummer


14kg??? Ist nicht wahr, oder?
Die Fahrerin wiegt wieviel? 30?


----------



## pommes5 (9. März 2021)

Also mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht.

Ja, super leicht ist das Rad nicht. Aber auch nicht super teuer. Meine Große (inzwischen 1,5m) dürfte sowas um die 45-50kg haben. Ein wahres Kraftpaket, ist sonst viel auf dem Trampolin, Inliner und Roller unterwegs, hat richtig starke Beine.

Das Rad passt ihr, gefällt ihr und wir sind schon so manchen Höhenmeter hier im Bergischen damit unterwegs gewesen.

Tauschen mussten wir nur Sattel und Pedale. Der Rest funktioniert einfach sorglos bisher.


----------

